# Barrow Island - Recent finds



## nepherus88 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,

I have done a lot of herping recently on Barrow Island. Recent find can be viewed at the wildiaries account here. I highly recommend joining. Best of all it's free.

Aussie Herps

Happy herping.

Cheers,

Nathan


----------



## eipper (Mar 25, 2010)

I think you have a typo...Geocrinia victoriana

Cheers


----------

